# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Shkodër: Muslimanët kundërshtojnë bustin e Nënë Terezës

## FЯODO

Me pretendimin e percimit te zerit te myslimaneve te Shkodres, shoqatat myslimane te qytetit kane dale kunder projektit te bashkise per vendosjen e bustit te Nene Terezes ne hyrje te qytetit.
Keto shoqata e konsiderojne vendimin si nje veprim qe bie ndesh me frymen e bashkejeteses fetare. Vendosja e bustit te Nene Terezes ne hyrje te qytetit duhet te miratohet ne Keshillin Bashkiak dhe kjo eshte hera e pare qe dikush ne Shqiperi shprehet kunder perdorimit publik te figures se saj.
Shqiptarja Gonxhe Bojaxhiu qe njihet ne te gjithe boten me emrin Nene Tereza eshte nderuar me cmimin "Nobel"per paqe ne vitin 1979 dhe ne dhjetor te vitit 2003, eshte lumturuar nga Vatikani.

19/03/06 - Top Channel

----------


## shkodrane82

A mo c'tja fusin kot edhe ato tashi, po ta kene pernder te kene bustin e 
Nene Terezes ne hyrje te Shkodres. Dojne mu kape si mica me minin per disa
gjana qe s'kane vlere.

----------


## Iliriani

Bravo Top Channel per komentet profesionale?!
Media shqiptare do SHOW e cdo gje e ben per te nxitur konflikte e treguar gjerat si te tilla.
Media jone, pavaresisht se levizin gazetaret nga nje ne tjeter, shume e fajesojne per 97 qe i hodhi benzin zjarrit e qe nga kryesoret ne ate fatkeqesi.

Tani kane me shume se nje vit qe luajn me keto problemet e fese.

Mylsimanet kundershtojne ... thot Topi i Kanalit??? JO E VERTET --ben referendum ata e kush se nuk i referohet asgjeje qe te justifikoj kete lajm kaq te rend sic duket.

Une nuk besoj se ka njeri ne shqiperi qe te kundershtoj Nen Terezen.

Ashtu qe dihet shqiperia eshte nje vend shume fetar edhe kur hapet ndonje debat per gjerat fetare, ky duhet dhene sakte, perse, e me qetesi, jo me vrap mere e perhap kushtrimin e konfliktit??? po jep si media , misioni jote ngjarrjen, jo komente pa fakte e pa sqarime fare, si ky lajm i mesiperm.

Jep ngjarjen me sqarime e le njerezit te bejne komente, jo komenti qe ne fillim e ngjarja e hodhesit jo vetem nuk vine nga pas po nuk jepen fare.

Media jone eshte skandal e jo profesionale per te trajtuar ceshtje te tilla, qe duhet dhen me saktesi debati e perse e jo te sugjestionoj publikun e bej SHOW ne kurriz te kombin vendit e figurave kombetare, madje media e pergjegjshme ne raste te tilla ben te kunderten, pra nuk e shfrytezon per show e merr qet e thjesht sqaron publikun.

Ky Top Channeli po bie posht e me poshte si profesionalizem, per lajmet, e me e keqia kane krijuar dhe nje fodullek nga suksesi ne fillim si kanal, qe do ti coj dhe me poshte.

Per rastin nga qe ne jemi vend me disa fe e duhet te degjojme e respektome njeri tjetrin e dime qe rime ne komunitet qe ndajme besime, po kemi figura kombetar qe jane te perbashketa pavaresisht besimit qe kane pasur. 

Nene Tereza eshte figure boterore qe meriton cdo shesh qendror ne shqiperi, po dhe nqs nje komunitet fetar thot ndonje fjale e duhet degjuar e mos mare ne ekstrem, pasi per rastet e kryqeve qe vihen ne maj te maleve , qe dhe kristiane tamam nuk eshte, ata kishin te drejte.
Nqs komuniteti mysliman thote nje fjale ne sensin e mos dhenies se gjerave KARAKTER FETAR ne komunitet shumefetare, si dhe ne te kaluaren, ne kete sens ka te drejte, se Nene Tereza eshte e Krishtere po eshte dhe Universale per te gjithe, sic e nderojne dhe te gjithe.
Nuk shikoj vetem Katoliket te mburen e indentifikohen  me te po gjithe shqiptaret kudo ku jane.
E ketu nuk shikoj ndonje gje te keqe.
E Nene Tereza eshte pasuri kombetare, nga me te medhate , e nuk duhet te perdoret nga Topat e Kanaleve e asnje per interesa momentit per show e nga te gjithe e te mos ta fusim ne qendra konfliktesh se eshte aq turp e aq joshqiptare, plus eshte nje humanitare qe ka bere per te gjithet , kristian , mysliman , hindu etj e qe ndaloi konflitkin Izraelito-Palesitnez nje moment e mori te demtuarit E NUK ESHTE PER TE HAPUR KONFLIKTE .

Me keto media qe kemi ne ...

----------


## Humdinger

Ku ka zë, nuk është pa gjë !!
Personalisht, mendoj se shkodranët, nuk janë të tillë dhe se nuk do jetë aspak e vështirë, që Nënë Tereza të jetë në hyrje të qytetit të Shkodrës.
"Ata" që mund ta kenë kundërshtuar këtë projekt, çdo gjë mund të jenë, por jo shkodranë.

----------


## Marku91

Mendoj se kjo eshte nje marrezi nga ana myslimane shkodrane te mos lejone te ngrihet busti i nje njeriu qe njifet ne te gjith boten per paqe dhe bamirsi ketu tregojme vetin ne shkodranet se ca mendojme per fen katolike po nese e marr vendimi nga keshilli bashkiak ky projekt nuk mund te ndalohet nga disa fanatik mysliman nese mund ti quajme keshtu

----------


## Iliriani

*Une mendoj se feja edhe ne shqiperi edhe ne bote e ka kaluar kufirin shume, pas dekadave te tera ku u rrudhe  u sulmua, e pas ketyre me sa shihet tani ka dale ne sensin e kundert ajo ne sulm.

Mendoj se feja duhet futet prap aty ku e ka vendin NE KISHA E NE XHAMIRA, e te bej misionin te njeriu ta ndryshoj ate per mire, e jo te dali ne sheshe ne maja mali e kudo kjo edhe kundra mesimeve te saj.*

Nen Tereza eshte nje figure universale, rasti e dha te jete Katolike e te edukohet si e tille, e perfitoj nga vlerat me te mira te katolicizmit e krishterimit, e respektoj ato, po ajo kaloi cdo kufi e i perket te gjitheve.

Nen Tereza eci ter jeten ne sandale e nuk beri katedrale,e u sherbeu te gjitheve, pavaresisht nga besimi ngjyra etj, sipas mesimeve te zotit, NUK NGRITI KRYQE NE MAJ TE MALEVE E KODRAVE KU VAJTI, AS KATEDRALE, po punoi ne lagjet me te keqia e me te varfera e i ngriti besimin e monumentin e se mires te shpirti i njeriut,BERI THJESHT MISIONIN E ZOTIT E KETE TE RESPEKTOJME.

Te respotojme Ate ne rradhe te pare e per ate qe Ajo qendroi e punoi gjithe jeten MESAZHIN E SAJ

Eshte ironike sesi flasim per personin  e nuk respektojme a mbajme ne mend ate per te cilen kjo Nene e Gjithe Njerezimit punoi e kontriboi e mesazhin qe ajo hapi gjithe jeten.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Muslimanet shkodrane , katoliket laçjane , ortodokset korcare...bla bla , perdoren nga mediat si nje lloj reklame e nje malli te skaduar ! Me sa duket duket duan te jene 'ne mode' dhe ti bashkangjiten simotrave te veta boterore qe kane filluar ti atribojne cdo gje 'gogoleske' muslimaneve kudo qe jane!Mediat ne radhe te pare duhet ti sherbejne ceshtjes kombetare pastaj asaj informativo-fryrese !
E dyta . qysh kur muslimanet e shkodres paskan nje organizate e cila flet ne emer te tyre ?!Qenka vet-zgjedhe ndonje mjekerosh qe ka qene me studime ne arabi dhe na paska marre persiper te perfaqesoje shkodranet dhe te na sjelli fanatizmin arab ne mes te qyteterimit shqiptar ?!
Ne radhe te pare jemi shqiptar masandej muslimane dhe katolike ! Kush nuk eshte dakort me kte , te bejne pasaportizimin ne Pakistan ose ne Vatikan se ja kane shpelare trunin  :shkelje syri:

----------


## forum126

Ne shqiperi jane bere aq gazeta sa i bie qe cdo shqiptar mund te kete nje gazete te tij personale.Nga kjo konkurence e informative qe here here pastron para te pista dhe here here sherben si lobing te ndonje klase politike ka dhe nga ata qe duan ta perdorin marketingun me tituj masterbues.Pikerisht nese "ikonografia" e personaliteteve shqiptare eshte e klasifikuar fetarisht nga qarqet te caktuara kjo e ben te papranueshem mbjelljen e busteve thjesht per te hipnotizuar ikonografine katolike.Nese nje person ka dhene per shqiperine kontribut te vecante ia vlen porse te perdoren "ikonografi" si Nene tereza ne shkoder qe as e ka pare ndonjehere shkodren me sy, dhe nuk ka as me pak as me shume se sa nje kontribut qe mund ti jipte nje "moter"katolike italiane e cila ka shume vjet qe rri ne shqiperi prej shume vjetesh .Pa dyshim qe kjo e dyta do te ishte e llogjikshme nese e nderonin kleri i saj.Por propogandizmi me ikonografi , te theksuara katolike si Skenderbeu, Nen tereza, Pjeter Bogdani,Gjergj Fishta ne shkoder jane pak si tendecioze.

Nuk dua te flas ketu per kontributin e Nene terezes ne bote.Ne shqiperi dihet kontributi i saj pak a shume nje reklame kombesie ne indi ka bere duke ndihmuar te varferit.Deri kur ne shqiptaret do ti perdorim te vdekurit per te ringjallur vdekesine me duket se eshte shume absurde per te pranuar mbjelljen e ikonografise apo simboleve pushtuese te hapesires ose vendeve publike per qellime teologjike.

Lady Diana, Nene Tereza, etj si keto meritojne jo ikonografi dhe buste.Ato meritojne vleresim te punes se tyre bamirese ne dobi te njeriut.Thjeshtesia e Nene Terezes nuk do ta pranonte qe figura e saj te shitej per propagndim teologjik dhe as per te kundershtuar biblen ne aspketin e krijimit te figurave.

----------


## niku-nyc

Myslimanet Shqiptare po marin rrugen e Jihadid mesa shof...keta qe nuk e pranojn bustin nuk jane Shkodranet e vertet se Shkodranet e vertet jan njerez shume te kulturum...po keta qe bejn gjera te tilla jan injorancia dhe ekstremizmi....ne qofse nuk duan bustin e Nene Terezes atehere ke duan Sulltan Muratin apo ndonje bust nga Turqia???

Nene Tereza nuk eshte armik i Shqiperise por eshte nje nga simbolet Shqiptare qe e ngriti emrin e Shqiptart lart ne gjith boten dhe nuk duhet te lejojm me ekstremistet Myslimane se deri tashti vetem tension dhe gjakderdhje po kerkojn!

----------


## shkodra13

> Mendoj se feja duhet futet prap aty ku e ka vendin NE KISHA E NE XHAMIRA
> Nen Tereza eshte nje figure universale, rasti e dha te jete Katolike e te edukohet si e tille, e perfitoj nga vlerat me te mira te katolicizmit e krishterimit, e respektoj ato, po ajo kaloi cdo kufi e i perket te gjitheve.


Mjafton me lexue se cka mendonte e shkruente vete Nane Tereza per me e kuptue se sa gabim e ke. 
Feja duhet te ndryhet ne kisha e xhamija, por Nane Tereza asht pikrisht deshmija e vepres se krishtenimit jashte kishes. Me nji fe te ndryeme ne kishe, thjesht Nane Tereza nuk do ekzistonte.
E gjithe veprimtarija e saj asht ne sherbim te Krishtit ne te tjeret. Nuk asht rastesi te qenit murgeshe e as randsi e dores se dyte, por zemra e problemit.





> Nene Tereza edhe pse nje figure nderkombetare mos harrojme se roli i saj ishte mision kishtar


Roli i saj ishte me i dhane dinjitet te vorfenve e jo me i kthye ne krishtenim.




> Nene tereza as e ka pare ndonjehere shkodren me sy


Mos fole kot. Nane Tereza ka qene disa here ne Shkoder e aty ka hape nji nder shpijat prej ku motrat kryenin misionin humanitar.




> propogandizmi me ikonografi , te theksuara katolike si Skenderbeu, Nen tereza, Pjeter Bogdani,Gjergj Fishta ne shkoder jane pak si tendecioze.


Cka te bajme me figurat kryesore te kombit?! T'i ripagezojme? Veprimtarija e tyne asht ajo qe ka qene pa i shtue asnji pike a presje. Vetem cka asht sterile dhe e padinjitet nuk asht tendencioze simbas teje?

----------


## iliria e para

Ne Evrope dhe bote, serbet/maqedonet dhe disa tjere, na pershkruajne ne shqiptareve si popull pa kulture e pa tradita, si kriminel dhe kontrabandiste njerzish dhe drogave.......

Kur me pyesin se cka jam me origjine, une iu them se jam SHQIPTAR, atehere me thone:si ka mundesi, po ti po dukesh si ne tjeret, ne ju paramendojme se jeni ndryshet, si aziat.............dmth ashtu si na pershkruajne keta fqinjet.
Atehere ju tregoj per Nene Terezen dhe Skenderbeun. 
Si ka mundesi me thone, (po Nene Terzen e njohin mire ne Scandinavi edhe per shkak te Cmimit Nobel) po ne kemi degjuare qe ajo eshte maqedone.....
Nuk eshte per tu cuditur kur edhe vet shqiptaret (disa) e mohojne.
Nuk me kujtohet se sa eshte shuma e parave qe mori per Cmimin Nobel, por ajo te gjithat iau fali fukarenjeve, pa dallim feje.

----------


## dardajan

Per  fat  te  keq  ne  Shqiperi  shoqatat  dhe  cdo  gje  fetare  komandohet  nga  ata  qe i  ushqejne  dhe  mbajne  ne  kembe  keto  shoqata,  pra  nga  jashte  dhe  si  rrjedhim  ne  fillim  do  bejne  punen  dhe  interesat  e  atij  qe  i  paguan  pastaj  ato  kombetare  per  te  mos  thene  qe  per  ta  nuk  egziston  Kombi  por  kurani  dhe  komuniteti  mysliman  boteror  per  te  cilin  kthehen  edhe  ne  kamikaze  kur  eshte  nevoja.

Ndersa  feja  ime  eshte  Shqiptaria

----------


## Alket123

shikoni cfare thote nje myslyman:




> Por propogandizmi me ikonografi , te theksuara katolike si Skenderbeu, Nen tereza, Pjeter Bogdani,Gjergj Fishta ne shkoder jane pak si tendecioze.


urrejtje per figurat katolike shqiptare nga komuniteti myslyman shqiptar.

ne rradhe te pare keta jane katolike shqiptare.
dale nga gjiri i katolicizmit shqiptar.
nese ka me shume se kush mburret me shume nga te gjithe shqiptaret jane katolike shqiptare te cilet nga nxjerre nga gjiri i tyre figura fenomenale.

nje arsye tjeter keta nuk ngriten figuren e shqiptarit nen perandorine osmane por ngriten lart figuren e shqiptarit tek shqiptaret ne permasa me te larta se kushdo tjeter duke perballuar detyra herkuliane si eshte rasti i skenderbeut.

ne arenen nderkombetare: nuk i eshte ngritur bust haxhi qamilit apo ismail qemalit neper rome dhe viene, po ia jane ngritur buste nene terezes dhe skenderbeut.

cfare specimenene fantastike ka nxjerre nga gjiri i tij komuniteti katolik shqiptar? ndoshta per nje popull te vogel nga me te miret ne bote.

nese antare nga komuniteti myslyman nuk e shikon te arsyeshme, te llogjikshme se keta katolike shqiptare kane ngritur pak me shume vlerat e ketij populli me shume se nje antar i komunitetit te tyre,
atehere nuk duhet te rrine ne shqiperi por te shkojne ne arabi.

----------


## ideus

Cappuccino je ka e vazhdon misionin me sukses drejt perqarjes fetare nder shqiptaret.
Lajmin qe e ke sjelle ne kry te temes nuk e besoj aspak. Sikur une edhe ti qe e njohim Nenen Tereze si krenarine e kombit shqiptare dhe te mbare njerzimit, ashtu e njohin edhe shkodranet dhe gjithe shqiptaret anembane. Lajmi eshte plasuar nga ti ne forum, mbane si burim informacioni top-channel, por kesaje radhe e ke genjyer dhe e ke mashtruar egon tuaj, pasi ky lajm nuk eshte bere publik dhe nuk eshte permendur ne asnje nga mediat tjera shqiptare.
Mund te kete qe ndonje mosmarveshje per ceshtje lokacioni apo dicka tjeter, e assesi kunder venjes se bustit te Nenes Tereze ne hyrje te Shkodres, por Capuccinno i gjore me egon e tij te zbrazur mundohet te gjeje edhe nje rast per ta perzier si ngjarje me karakter fetar me gisht mbi muslimanizmin.

----------


## miko

Kam debatuar para ca kohesh në një forum të ashtuquajtur "patriotik" e "demokratik" mbi figurën e Nënë Terezës.

Kulmi arriti kur një nga shefat hedh tezën që:

A duhet konsideruar Nënë Tereza si figurë kombëtare ?

Sipas tij ajo i shërbeu "të pafeve" dhe jo kombit shqiptar...  :sarkastik:  

Kështu dhe kjo historia e Shkodrës.Nuk është faji i Topit pasi mediat atë rol kanë,të informojnë popullin.E për më tepër sikur nuk shkon të akuzosh Topin me ato akuzat e Ilirianit...

Për mua duhen parë me shumë kujdes ato shoqata "bamirëse" që funksionojnë akoma në Shqipëri.Pasin fshehin shumë parazita e që shpesh herë e përdorin Nënë Terezën tonë (aeroportin) për hedhjet e tyre drejt Perëndimit...prsh Londrës...

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

> iliria e para, 
> 
> myslimanet shqiptare e mohojne Nenen Tereze, 
> sepse ajo nuk ishte veshur me shall (hijab) sikur femrat tjera myslimane. *NoName*



Kush ta ka thene ty qe muslimanet shqipetare e mohojne Nene Terezen?????????   :i terbuar:   Ku i ke grumbulluar keto statistika, qe ti shoh dhe une e te tjeret, e te informohemi dhe ne. 

Edhe car jane keto gjeneralizime e ofendime per muslimanet shqipetare qe nuk e dashkan NT, se nuk ishte e mbulura me ferexhe?? Ku i lexon ti keto brockulla?? Ku i ke pare keta mus. Shqiptare te mbuluar ti njehere. 

C'njeri intrigant e i ulet qenke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :djall me brire:

----------


## niku-nyc

Gogla e kuqe nuk ka me njeri te ulet si ata ektremistet Shqiptare qe nuk pranojn bustin eshte njesoj sikur ta quajn Nene Terezen tradhetare dhe nuk do ishte cudi ne qofse do pranoni ndonje bust te Sulltan Muratit dhe Mohamedid se aq njohuri kan dhe jan mesuar qe me shume te adhurojn figura ekstremiste sesa figurta e kombit te tyre si psh Skenderbeu, Nene Tereza...

Ne qofse ekstremistet ne Shqiperi sdo kishte atehere kjo gje sdo kishte ndodhur dhe nuk do vinin ketu te diskutonin kunder njeri tjetrit...po ske ca ti besh ku ka Myslimane ekstremist do ket tension fetare dhe gjakderdhje!

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

> Gogla e kuqe nuk ka me njeri te ulet si ata ektremistet Shqiptare qe nuk pranojn bustin eshte njesoj sikur ta quajn Nene Terezen tradhetare dhe nuk do ishte cudi ne qofse do pranoni ndonje bust te Sulltan Muratit dhe Mohamedid se aq njohuri kan dhe jan mesuar qe me shume te adhurojn figura ekstremiste sesa figurta e kombit te tyre si psh Skenderbeu, Nene Tereza...


Niku, jam plotesisht dakort me ty. Ai eshte veprim shume i ulet. Cdo kope e ka nje dele te zeze. Une nuk pranoj akuzen e ofenduese te NoName, sepse eshte nje akuze pa baza. E gjithe shoqeria ime Shqiptare, musliman apo te krishtere, (ketu perfshij dhe veten) mburren me Nene Terezen, dhe kurre nuk e kane hedhur poshte. Une nuk e pranoj kurre ate akuze, sepse eshte nje falsitet. 





> Ne qofse ekstremistet ne Shqiperi sdo kishte atehere kjo gje sdo kishte ndodhur dhe nuk do vinin ketu te diskutonin kunder njeri tjetrit...po ske ca ti besh ku ka Myslimane ekstremist do ket tension fetare dhe gjakderdhje!


Nje dore me ekstremiste nuk perfaqesojne 70% te popullsise Shqipetare, e cila eshte muslimane. Dhe nqs, Shkodra nuk e do Nene Terezen, kjo perseri nuk perfaqeson pjesen tjeter muslimane te Shqiperise. Ne Shqiperi placi B*THA e gjoksi sheshit. Kultura Shqipetare nuk karakterizohet nga ferexhete, por nga lakuriqsia. 

Une me krenari citoj thenien e Ndre Mjedes: 
*E mos shikoni kisha e xhamia, 
feja e Shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria.*

----------


## [A-SHKODRANI]

> Me pretendimin e percimit te zerit te myslimaneve te Shkodres, shoqatat myslimane te qytetit kane dale kunder projektit te bashkise per vendosjen e bustit te Nene Terezes ne hyrje te qytetit.
> Keto shoqata e konsiderojne vendimin si nje veprim qe bie ndesh me frymen e bashkejeteses fetare. Vendosja e bustit te Nene Terezes ne hyrje te qytetit duhet te miratohet ne Keshillin Bashkiak dhe kjo eshte hera e pare qe dikush ne Shqiperi shprehet kunder perdorimit publik te figures se saj.
> Shqiptarja Gonxhe Bojaxhiu qe njihet ne te gjithe boten me emrin Nene Tereza eshte nderuar me cmimin "Nobel"per paqe ne vitin 1979 dhe ne dhjetor te vitit 2003, eshte lumturuar nga Vatikani.
> 
> 19/03/06 - Top Channel


*Moslejimi i bustit te NEN TEREZES ne hyrje te Shkodres me duket nji veprim injorant dhe mendoj qe Shkodranet  qe quajne veten Shkodran nuk besoj te kryejne veprime te tilla,por te kujtojme ate fjalen e urte qe pyll pa derra nuk ka dhe ne ket konkret ato qe nuk lejojne nje gje te tille jane thjeshte ca injorante.
Duhet te kuptojme nga jeta reale qe po jetojme nqse duhet te jemi nje vend i lir demokratik cdo njeri gezon te drejtat e veta dhe ka te drejte te besoj ne fene e tije dhe jo te nderhyje ne problemet e tjerve!
Un kam lind ne Shkoder por kto gjana ne Shkoder skan ekzistuar shume tani po shtohen dhe shpresoj qe mos te lexohen me gjera te tilla si rasti konkret i tanishem!

Me respekt Aleksi!*

----------


## FЯODO

*Shoqatat myslimane refuzojne bustin e Nene Terezes: Statuja na provokon*

SHKODER (20 Mars) - Bronxi i Nene Terezes na provokon. Keshtu e kane kundershtuar nje pjese e komunitetiti mulsiman vendimin e Keshillit Bashkiak per te vendosur ne hyrje te Shkodres nje bust te Nene Terezes. Perfaqesues te Shoqates bamirese islame ne Shkoder, te Intelektualeve islame dhe te deges se Forumit Musliman Shqiptar, publikuan dje nje deklarate ku kundershtonin vendosjen e permendores se Nene Terezes ne nje shesh ne hyrje te qytetit, sipas propozimit te bashkise.

Ne kete deklarate, ata theksojne se jemi ne dijeni dhe jemi dakord me vleresimin qe i eshte bere kesaj figure bamirese ne vendin tone, duke i dhene emrin e saj shesheve, spitaleve dhe aeroportit te Tiranes. Gjithashtu e quajme te drejte vendosjen e bustit te saj prane Universitetit ne Tirane sepse eshte nje bamirese e njohur. Por nuk duhet te vendoset busti i kesaj figure fetare katolike ne qytetin e Shkodres, ku situata nuk eshte shume e qete. Kujtojme kryqet e vendosura dhe me pas te prere ne Bushat, qe po ndiqen nga vendosja e kryqeve te tjere ne Beltoje, kembenguljen e panderprere per ta kthyer xhamine e kalase se Rozafes ne kishe, si dhe raportet e njeanshme fetare ne administraten e niveleve te ndryshme ne qytetin tone. Te gjitha keto na bejne te mendojme se ne Shkoder individe ose grupe individesh po perpiqen te zbatojne nje strategji e cila cenon tolerancen nderfetare,-thohet ne deklarate.

Vete Myftinia e Shkodres ka qene e rezervuar ne deklaratat e saj ne lidhje me kete ceshtje.  Do ta diskutojme kete deklarate me teologet tane dhe vetem atehere do te japim nje qednrim te sakte tonin, thote zevendesmyftiu i Shkodres, Arben Halluni.

(/BalkanWeb)

----------

